# Cafetera Krups Dolce Gusto Piccolo



## Jose miguel (Nov 25, 2019)

Hola, buenos dias.
Tengo un problema con mi cafetera krups dolce gusto. 
Primero me perdia agua por debajo y lo solucione cambiando la junta de goma que lleva en la conexion del deposito a la cafetera. 
Luego le hice un descalcificado y tambien bien. Crei que ya estaba ok y cuando la monto se queda en rojo. Despues de muchad comprobaciones he detectado que lleva un mecanismo de plastico que se mueve, mirando de frente, hacia derecha o izquierda segun selector de agua caliente o fria y una vez finalizado vuelve al centro, pues cuando pongo el agua caliente no vuelve a posicion central y claro no puedo sacar capsula y volver a utilizar. Por favor, alguien me puede echar una mano?. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Emis (Nov 25, 2019)

Tenés alguna imagen de lo que hablas?

Es un problema mecánico o eléctrico?

Podríamos decir que el desarmado y rearmado fué exitoso?


----------



## Jose miguel (Nov 25, 2019)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Por lo que veo, me parece que es un problema mecánico porque la pieza que te comento, lleva por debajo las mangueras que van una desde el agua fria y otra desde la caldera y en función de la posición de dicha pieza, derecha o izquierda echa agua fria o caliente.

En cuanto al rearmado, sólo quité las dos tapas laterales, puse la goma que une el deposito con la cafetera y volví a montar.

Ahora mismo no puedo enviar fotos de mi cafetera, pero voy a mirar por la red por si hay fotos que puedan ayudar.

Saludos.
Esta es la pieza que te comento. Decirte que se me ha olvidado, que la cafetera es de la que tiene el selector de agua fría o caliente automático, osea, por dos botones.
Espero que podáis ayudarme.


----------



## Emis (Nov 25, 2019)

Por lo que se ve, podría ser que al armarlo no quedó bien montado el plástico selector de frío o calor

Me imagino que trabaja por la presión de agua sea cual sea su posición al final vuelve al centro


Esperamos algunas imágenes para poder realizar un mejor diagnóstico


----------



## Jose miguel (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok. Gracias, en breve mandare fotos.


----------



## Jose miguel (Nov 25, 2019)

Aqui estan las imagenes. En posicion central pulso boton rojo y funciona el agua caliente, osea, gira hacia un lado, hace la descarga pero no vuelve a posicion central, con lo que esta bloqueado el portacapsulas. En posicion central pulso boton azul, agua fria y no hace nada, me lo llevo manualmente a la izquierda, su posicion, y hace la descarga en frio y aqui si vuelve a la posicion central cuando termina. Asi esta el tema. No se si es tema mecanico o electronico. Gracias y saludos.
Aqui estan las imagenes. En posicion central pulso boton rojo y funciona el agua caliente, osea, gira hacia un lado, hace la descarga pero no vuelve a posicion central, con lo que esta bloqueado el portacapsulas. En posicion central pulso boton azul, agua fria y no hace nada, me lo llevo manualmente a la izquierda, su posicion, y hace la descarga en frio y aqui si vuelve a la posicion central cuando termina. Asi esta el tema. No se si es tema mecanico o electronico. Gracias y saludos.
Espero que alguien me pueda orientar, que le haya ocurrido algo parecido. Gracias otra vez y saludos.


----------



## Emis (Nov 25, 2019)

Lo que haría para probar si funciona es sacar ese dispositivo y con guantes para no quedar electrocutado



Colocar en modo caliente y simular que se mueve para el lado donde iría el agua caliente, y lo mismo para el agua fría


Si el dispositivo está bueno, entonces el mecanismo está duro, le pondría un poco de vaselina para ayudar al movimiento


----------



## Jose miguel (Nov 25, 2019)

Te refieres a sacar el dispositivo verde?


----------



## davidmoyata (Nov 25, 2019)

hola jose miguel... tal vez este equivocado pero: según lo que comentas el motor gira solo para el lado caliente pero no regresa y estando en posición de frió que lo llevas manualmente si regresa... lo veo algo muy simple... tu problema es eléctrico el pulso que hace que gire no lo esta mandando...
Tu motor debe estar funcionando de esta manera... lo cual indica lo siguiente

No gira                             0 0
gira al lado derecho         0 1
gira al lado izquierdo       1 0
No gira                             1 1

Si es lo que pienso, entonces revisa si a tu motor le esta llegando los pulsos para que gire... si no le esta llegando el problema puede estar.

1 º El cable que manda el pulso o el de tierra
2 º Puede que el componente que manda los pulsos no este andando bien... tendrías que revisar por que patilla manda el pulso, asía el lado que no gira y medir si ahí el pulso...
3 º Puede ser otra cosa y no esto que te digo

espero poder ayudarte en algo... adjunto un modelo de conexiones de motor continua para ilustrar un poco lo dicho antes


----------



## Jose miguel (Nov 27, 2019)

David, aqui te mando fotos de la placa y de la conexion que va al motor. Saludos.

A, se me olvidaba, es el modelo krups dolce gusto genio.


----------



## Bleny (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola a todos tengo un problema con una cafetera dolce gusto, se metieron asquerosas cucarachas y quemaron un transistor smd y un par de resistencia que se ven bastante negras, pero no se que referencia tienen el transistor ni las resistencias, pongo unas foto por si alguien lo sabe, el modelo de la placa es 9744 mini mainboard v1.2


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

En este video explico mis dudas sobre unos triacs conectados al neutro de la placa electrónica de esta cafetera, muchas gracias de antemano por las explicaciones


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2021)

Espera sentado. Tu no tienes ganas de formular una pregunta y yo no tengo ganas de ver un video de un tercero.

















 El video es privado, dile al dueño que lo haga público.


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

Es mi video!!, Lo elaboré yo porque pensé que era más explicativo de esta manera!, Lo siento por no aclararlo
Ya lo cambié a publico el video, y lo hice yo pensando que iba ser más explicito de esa forma


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2021)

Entonces. ¿Cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

La pregunta es: por qué los triacs están conectado al neutro siendo que la que lleva la corriente es la línea?


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 21, 2021)

marcosss dijo:


> Es mi video!!, Lo elaboré yo porque pensé que era más explicativo de esta manera!, Lo siento por no aclararlo
> Ya lo cambié a publico el video, y lo hice yo pensando que iba ser más explicito de esa forma


El rubro de la electrónica tiene un lenguaje universal.. son los símbolos...hasta un Chino sin hablar nuestro idioma puede darse a entender..
ejemplo....

?Tu sabes lo que es.. fase.. neutro y tierra de protección?
Si no puedes expresarte en simbologia pone un foto para nosotros tratar de adivinar lo que tienes..


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2021)

1 ¿Sabes que es el neutro y que es la fase?
2 ¿En qué se diferencian?
3 ¿Por qué para ti hay un neutro y una fase?
3 ¿El triac lo sabe?
4 ¿Tiene forma de saberlo?
5 ¿Le importa en algo?
6 ¿Cuando enchufas algo sabes cómo lo enchufas?

1 Se ve que no del todo, si no no preguntarías
2 En nada excepto que uno está puesto en algún punto a tierra
3 No
4 No lo puede saber, no sabe que es tierra.
5 No, funciona igual cortando la fase que el neutro.
6 Depende del país, en algunos el enchufe tiene una posición, en otros muchos no, así que por probabilidad el 50% de las veces conectamos en un sentido y el otro 50% de las veces en sentido contrario.

Resumiendo lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo cortar la fase que el neutro. Las dos son lo mismo desde el punto de vista del aparato.


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

Solamente quiero saber por que los triacs están conectados al neutro, nada más. Y Si hice el video así es para ser más explicito, y si se hacer símbolos electrónicos también pero pensé que sería mejor así
Vaya, si pregunto es porque no lo sé, gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 21, 2021)

Los triacs están conectados al neutro, ficticio porque cada vez que enchufas la cafetera tienes el 50% de conectarlos al neutro o línea. 

Y al final esos triac también se conectaran al neutro a través de la carga. 

Veo mentalidad electricista, que andan siempre.. que si por aquí viene el vuelta, que si por allá va la corriente.. Para mi todo tiene corriente, sobre todo si no hay tierra. 
El porqué de una conexión en un circuito no siempre tiene explicación, es únicamente una decisión que en su momento tomó el ingeniero o ayudante que dibujó el esquema. 
Y piensa que es corriente alterna, que no hay polaridad "fija" a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2021)

marcosss dijo:


> Solamente quiero saber por que los triacs están conectados al neutro, nada más. Y Si hice el video así es para ser más explicito, y si se hacer símbolos electrónicos también pero pensé que sería mejor así
> Vaya, si pregunto es porque no lo sé, gracias por las respuestas


Te he contestado a la pregunta.
Si no lo has leído o lo has leído y no entiendes lo que lees, a lo mejor es que tengo que hacer un video de igual modo que no sabes escribir una pregunta y tienes que hacer un vídeo.

Como ya te he dicho y te acaban de repetir; TU no sabes que enchufas cada vez, si L es L o L es N. 
La cafetera tampoco lo sabe.
Es probale que el enchufe de tu casa esté de cualquier manera. Y que esté conectado "al revés". Es probable que tu casa entera esté conectada "al revés" y hay una opción adicional, es posible que en tu casa no haya neutro y en el enchufe hayan DOS FASES, Ese caso también se da.

Resumiendo el concepto "fase" y el concepto "neutro " no influyen absolutamente en nada para el funcionamiento de un equipo monofásico. Funciona exactamente igual en un sentido que en otro.
Solo influye en "cuanto mata", si tocas la fase "mata mucho" y si tocas el neutro "mata poco". Pero la cafetera no se puede morir.

La corriente entra y sale 50 veces por segundo, 60 en otros países y la mitad del tiempo va de fase a neutro y la otra mitad de neutro a fase.


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Te he contestado a la pregunta.
> Si no lo has leído o lo has leído y no entiendes lo que lees, a lo mejor es que tengo que hacer un video de igual modo que no sabes escribir una pregunta y tienes que hacer un vídeo.


Si que lo he entendido tío, pero relajate cuando respondas, siempre habrá uno que sabe más que tú y otro que sabe menos que tú. En síntesis, te vuelvo a aclarar que hice el video porque pensé que sería más descriptivo de esta manera


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok tomo nota.
Disculpa si te he ofendido.


La videopregunta me mató del todo.


Por cierto que si hubieras buscado en el foro habrías visto que esto se ha contestado varias decenas de veces. Que yo recuerde yo lo he contestado cuatro o cinco y seguro que está más veces contestado.


----------



## marcosss (Mar 21, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Ok tomo nota.
> Disculpa si te he ofendido.
> 
> 
> La videopregunta me mató del todo.


🤣🤣🤣, Sin problemas


Scooter dijo:


> Ok tomo nota.
> Disculpa si te he ofendido.
> 
> 
> ...


Pues si, eso si que no lo hice, culpa mía


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2021)

Buenas, pues hay que revisar si alguno de los latiguillos (tubos de silicona) tiene fisuras o está suelto. 
Lo mejor sería que subas fotos del depósito y la cafetera, sobre todo donde encaja el depósito.


----------



## marcosss (Mar 29, 2021)

Buenos días compañeros, alguien me podría ayudar a saber que tipo de diodo es este, lo estuve googleando y no tuve suerte, es de la placa de una cafetera dolce gusto.
Muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2021)

marcosss dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros, alguien me podría ayudar a saber que tipo de diodo es este, lo estuve googleando y no tuve suerte, es de la placa de una cafetera dolce gusto.
> Muchas gracias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264860



Es un diodo, pero hay que definir muy bien el encapsulado por que podria ser un SOD123 (haz click), SOD323 (haz click) u otro

También si tiene algún tipo de marca o del fabricante.

Ayudaria mucho saber como esta conectado circuitalmente. La foto es mala y empeora todo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## marcosss (Mar 29, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Es un diodo, pero hay que definir muy bien el encapsulado por que podria ser un SOD123 (haz click), SOD323 (haz click) u otro
> 
> También si tiene algún tipo de marca o del fabricante.
> 
> ...



Es el diodo 2 (D2) que está casi en medio, muchas gracias amigo, el resto lo veré en casa que ahora estoy en el trabajo


----------



## marcosss (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola @J2C, lo desoldé, y le saqué las medidas al SMD (con un pie de rey digital) y es un SOD123, muchas gracias por la infomarción


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2021)

@marcosss si me guio por la inscripción superior *G2* = MMSZ5227B = Zener 3.6V 500 mW

En cambio si me guio por la inscripción inferior *D5* = MMSZ5227 = Zener 3.6V 500 mW

Es decir que es un zener de 3.6V 500 mW de distintos fabricantes, deberías poder reemplazarlo por uno común de los mismos valores que tenga conexiones de alambre (los que insertan en un agujero de las placas de CI y se sueldan del otro lado.

Me reservo que no tenga otros problemas más esa plaqueta, el reemplazo y arreglo corre por tu riesgo, si te recomiendo que revises mas componentes de dicha plaqueta en base a tus conocimientos y herramientas que poseas.

En este tipo de elementos hay que tener muchísimo cuidado, si por dimensiones era un SOT323 sería un zener de 15V y el error significa que se quema lo más importante de la cafetera, el micro controlador que seguro posee para manejar el display y el control de temperatura.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## marcosss (Mar 30, 2021)

Muchas gracias compañero, reemplazado y funcionando, de nuevo, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## oscarraul (Oct 13, 2022)

*H*ola a todos, antes que nada agradezco su atención, vivo en *Mé*xico, reparo casi todo lo irreparable, pero como todo, hay cosas que se me salen de las manos, en esta ocasi*ó*n solicito de ustedes su ayuda, resulta que tengo una cafetera de una casa de asilo de ancianos, siempre andan preparando su café y es un deleite verlos formarse en la cafetera porque tienen cada puntada y dicen cada cosa, yo me deleito viéndolos.

La semana ante pasada hubo una descarga el*é*ctrica y se dañ*ó* su cafetera, la desarm*é *y me puse a buscar la tarjeta, resulta que no hay porque est*á*n agotadas, todos los d*í*as me preguntan si ya est*á*, y me preguntan los 25 hospedados, no se que triac suplente lleva pero env*í*o las fotos por si me pueden dar el numero para comprarlo y volverlo a montar, porque ya no aguanto otra semana correteandome porque me dicen que si no se que ellos su vida depende de esa cafetera, y la estufa y el calentador y las sillas para tomar sol y la roccola para bailar, bueno, espero tener su apoyo y auxilio !😩😩😖


----------



## malesi (Oct 13, 2022)

oscarraul dijo:


> hola a todos, antes que nada agradezco su atencion, vivo en mexico, reparo casi todo lo irreparable, pero como todo, hay cosas que se me salen de las manos, en esta ocasion solicito de ustedes su ayuda, resulta que tengo una cafetera de una casa de asilo de ancianos, siempre andan preparando su cafe y es un deleite verlos formarse en la cafetera porque tienen cada puntada y dicen cada cosa, yo me deleito viendolos, la semana ante pasada hubo una descarga electrica y se daño su cafetera, la desarme y me puse a buscar la tarjeta, resulta que no hay porque estan agotadas, todos los dias me preguntan si ya esta, y me preguntan los 25 hospedados, no se que triac suplente lleva pero envio las fotos por si me pueden dar el numero para comprarlo y volverlo a montar, porque ya no aguanto otra semana correteandome porque me dicen que si no se que ellos su vida depende de esa cafetera, y la estufa y el calentador y las sillas para tomar sol y la rocola para bailar, bueno, espero tener su apoyo y auxilio!!!!!!!!!!😩😩😖



Busca el trozo que falta que estará dentro, y le pones donde estaba  y ves... que es


----------



## oscarraul (Oct 13, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Busca el trozo que falta que estará dentro, y le pones donde estaba  y ves... que es


malesi, eso mismo pense cuando desarme, pero para mi desgracia se hizo negro, puro polvo negro, he hecho pruebas con varios triac pero se dañan, ya revise toda la placa y esta bien en sus valores tanto de resistencias planas como capacitores, no me marca ningun relevador en corto, solo es ese triac, he buscado agun taller que tenga una de esas descompuesta de otra cosa, pero resulta que ninguno tiene ese modelo o tipo de cafetera, pense en comprar una para ellos pero la verdad son muy caras y sale de mi presupuesto familiar, se que estoy dando patadas de ahogado pero espero que haya alguien que me pueda auxiliar sin que le cause yo molestias, agradezco mucho tu aporte he tratado de calcularlo pero los datos son muy diversos por lo cual es mejor pedir ayuda, mil gracias !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

Podés probar cualquier Triac (si es que es un triac) de unos 400 V y 12 A

P.D.: previamente verifica que no haya un corto en lo que alimenta-enciende el triac.


----------



## oscarraul (Oct 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés probar cualquier Triac (si es que es un triac) de unos 400 V y 12 A
> 
> P.D.: previamente verifica que no haya un corto en lo que alimenta-enciende el triac.



*O*k*,* busco uno, encontr*é* el 204s6d en un manual, no lo hay smd pero si de encapsulado, voy a probar con el equivalente y les comento , a ese voltaje 400 V , 12 A.
*D*e antemano una disculpa, me marcaron las faltas de ortograf*í*a y la escritura tipo chat, no se vuelve a repetir !
*M*il gracias!


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 13, 2022)

- ¿ Que se conecta ahí ?
- ¿ Cuanto consume ?

Cuando averigües eso -además de verificar que no esté en cortocircuito- sabrás que TRIAC colocar.

Además limpia debajo del TRIAC, entre el gate y MT1.... Eso, para 220V es un "cortocircuito" por como se ve.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2022)

Usa esta pagina que te permite filtrar; https://alltransistors.com/


----------



## romeroluchoe (Oct 15, 2022)

*S*aludo cordial..... ya resolvieron las inquietudes de fase neutro ... y dem*á*s. *T*engo una pregunta . *Q*ue referencia tiene el triac que maneja la bomba de agua en esta cafetera ?
El triac grande está bueno. El que busco es de montaje superficial.
Buscando información he hallado un componente que es posible que sirva a muchos en muchas cosas... la referencia es ACS120, es algo así como un switch de estado sólido y creo que es lo que estoy buscando para la cafetera *D*olcegusto.


----------



## romeroluchoe (Oct 16, 2022)

Saludo cordial... Esta es la segunda vez que ingreso a este sitio y me ha gustado. Desconozco los lineamientos precisos de un chat y/o un foro, sus diferencias. Igualmente, revisaré cuáles son las recomendaciones aquí para una sana y constructiva participación.


romeroluchoe dijo:


> *S*aludo cordial..... ya resolvieron las inquietudes de fase neutro ... y dem*á*s. *T*engo una pregunta . *Q*ue referencia tiene el triac que maneja la bomba de agua en esta cafetera ?
> El triac grande está bueno. El que busco es de montaje superficial.
> Buscando información he hallado un componente que es posible que sirva a muchos en muchas cosas... la referencia es ACS120, es algo así como un switch de estado sólido y creo que es lo que estoy buscando para la cafetera *D*olcegusto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

romeroluchoe dijo:


> Desconozco los lineamientos precisos


Mira mi firma y sus enlaces. Allí se explica lo básico, las reglas del foro y mas cosas importantes...


----------



## oscarraul (Oct 21, 2022)

romeroluchoe dijo:


> *S*aludo cordial..... ya resolvieron las inquietudes de fase neutro ... y dem*á*s. *T*engo una pregunta . *Q*ue referencia tiene el triac que maneja la bomba de agua en esta cafetera ?
> El triac grande está bueno. El que busco es de montaje superficial.
> Buscando información he hallado un componente que es posible que sirva a muchos en muchas cosas... la referencia es ACS120, es algo así como un switch de estado sólido y creo que es lo que estoy buscando para la cafetera *D*olcegusto.



*E*n una cafetera similar al modelo al que buscas *,* encontr*é* el triac 204s6d*,* creo que es el que necesitas , no hay en superficie pero si encapsulado*,* funciona igual*.*


----------

